# Monitoring Serial Port Pins in FreeBSD



## Jdo300 (Sep 4, 2020)

I have a server computer running FreeBSD that I need to monitor the pin states of a hardware serial port on (specifically, the CTS and CD signals). Are there any convenient command line tools that can be used to report the current pin states for a given serial port?

Thanks,
Jason O


----------

